# Manual pressurized Co2 kit for tank



## kopitiam (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi all,

Thinking of getting a manual pressurized Co2 kit for my tank (i love pearling effect). Is there any way i can switch it on once i awake and only turn it off after i came back from work? Estimated on period will be about 12-15 hour. Light will be on for 11 - 12 hour (low light and low light requirement plants inside 2g tank). 

Please advise if it is better to use excel instead? Thanks!

Regards,
ZY


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

You could leave it on that long, but you would be wasting CO2.  CO2 is normally turned off an hour before the lights (depending on the efficiencyo of the diffuser used).

What plants do you have? Are they low light plants? And what are your lights, exactly?  All this will help gauge how much CO2 to use. 

If your light is low then very little effect will be gained by the CO2, they need light to use it. Less light = less CO2 absorbed, so any extra will be wasted  IF you want CO2 then you may, *may* have to up what lights you have to see benefit worth paying for a CO2 kit for ^-^


----------



## kopitiam (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi,

Thanks for your response. Most of my plant are low light requirement (i dont really know their scientific name). I got it from the aquascaping shop locally. My light is some china brandless led light, about 8 white led and 3 blue led (it wrote 2w). Soil are Azoo plant bedding and i m currently dozing ADA green brighty special shade on daily basis. i just wondering if i can archive pearling effect if i change my current liquid CO2 to Pressured kit but problem with using pressured kit is i duno if it will harm my betta if i let it on for all day long until i come back home to switch it off after work. 

What do you think? Should i continue to use the liquid? or it will be ok if i change to pressured kit and let it on continuously until i reach home everyday. Is there any chance if i can slow down the C/O 2 , say 1 bubble per 2 to 3 sec? Will this help to slow down the waste but still able to provide good CO2 to the plants?





BettaMummy87 said:


> You could leave it on that long, but you would be wasting CO2.  CO2 is normally turned off an hour before the lights (depending on the efficiencyo of the diffuser used).
> 
> What plants do you have? Are they low light plants? And what are your lights, exactly?  All this will help gauge how much CO2 to use.
> 
> If your light is low then very little effect will be gained by the CO2, they need light to use it. Less light = less CO2 absorbed, so any extra will be wasted  IF you want CO2 then you may, *may* have to up what lights you have to see benefit worth paying for a CO2 kit for ^-^


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

kopitiam said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your response. Most of my plant are low light requirement (i dont really know their scientific name). I got it from the aquascaping shop locally. My light is some china brandless led light, about 8 white led and 3 blue led (it wrote 2w). Soil are Azoo plant bedding and i m currently dozing ADA green brighty special shade on daily basis. i just wondering if i can archive pearling effect if i change my current liquid CO2 to Pressured kit but problem with using pressured kit is i duno if it will harm my betta if i let it on for all day long until i come back home to switch it off after work.
> 
> What do you think? Should i continue to use the liquid? or it will be ok if i change to pressured kit and let it on continuously until i reach home everyday. Is there any chances if i can slow down the C/O 2 , say 1 bubble per 2 to 3 sec? Will this help to slow down the waste but still able to provide good CO2 to the plants?


You can fit timer switches to a CO2 system, if you want to add one. Like these: 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/7-Day-LCD...451?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item5410fe1b4b


----------



## kopitiam (Aug 5, 2014)

Erm, the problem with me is because i m only renting the room so i try not to piss off my owner. hehehe, she saw my tank with heater, light and filter ady... i dont think she will give me green light to add 1 more electric applicant.

Regards,
ZY



BettaMummy87 said:


> You can fit timer switches to a CO2 system, if you want to add one. Like these:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/7-Day-LCD...451?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item5410fe1b4b


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

kopitiam said:


> Erm, the problem with me is because i m only renting the room so i try not to piss off my owner. hehehe, she saw my tank with heater, light and filter ady... i dont think she will give me green light to add 1 more electric applicant.
> 
> Regards,
> ZY


it just goes between the plug for the CO2 and the wall socket. Doesnt take up an extra space 

EDIT: Oooh, wait! You mean a CO2 like this?



















Hmm, what is your water PH and GH atm? And above, you said the lights are 2w?


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

Thinking about it, as you said above, you can decrease the bubble rate, yes, but the ball park figures for tanks are as follows: 

40 to 60b gallon 1 bubble per second
20 to 40 gallon 1 bubble every 2 seconds
10 to 20 gallon 1 bubble every 5 seconds

It all depends on your regulator and bubble counter combo, and no two tanks ever seem to be the same.... Using the above, from the Plant forum I use, I would normally say to aim for 1 bubble every... err... well, very few bubbles per minute. Another equation I have seen used for an estimate of where to start is liters x 13 /100... which is less than one bubble per minute (just).

Do you have a drop checker? and what fish are in the tank? are they all anabantoid, like the betta? 

(Sorry for so many questions! XD)


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

I like a solenoid build in my CO2 regulator. From my understanding and experience with manual CO2 is, I have to adjust it everyday. Which can cause fluctuating in CO2 levels and that can cause black beard algae. With solenoid, I could adjust it one time and never mess with it again. I like to turn on my CO2 a hour before I turn on the lights and I turn the CO2 off a hour before the lights turn off. I check my CO2 levels by testing the PH and KH. I also use a CO2 drop checker to figure out my CO2 levels with just a look. Here is a picture of a CO2 chart I use to test the ppm, using the PH and KH method. I like using High light in my tanks, so I keep my CO2 ppm at 32, which is in the green. CO2 won't harm your betta, only if you use it wisely. Keep in mind too much light can cause hair algae. I keep my lights on for only 8 hours and never any more then that.


----------



## kopitiam (Aug 5, 2014)

Erm, last check (last week) PH is about 6.8 (nvr check GH yet). i just bought 1 second hand regulator from some random guy over the internet. It is actually those disposable mini Co2 cartridge (95g) that come with a bubble counter. I have a betta and an oto inside my tank with lots of plants, a house and a small drift wood. Apparently, my betta start to get stressed out last week (still checking the reason) and start his fin biting and also attacked my oto. I had to removed him out from the tank and set up a 1 gallon hospital tank for him. hmmm! i suspected that the light was the source of stress as he seems to be agitated when we are not around the home... 

When we talk about low light requirement plants, does this mean that we can actually let the light on lesser, say.... 6 hour? 



BettaMummy87 said:


> Thinking about it, as you said above, you can decrease the bubble rate, yes, but the ball park figures for tanks are as follows:
> 
> 40 to 60b gallon 1 bubble per second
> 20 to 40 gallon 1 bubble every 2 seconds
> ...


----------



## kopitiam (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi Tony,

Does solenoid build means those electric control type? I wish i could... too, but i cant~ lol... does this mean it will be better for me to just continue to use my liquid type carbon? The plant are showing sign of growth but it just like i kind of obsessed with pearling effect and was thinking if there are any way for me to archive that without harming my buddies, and the plant~ 

Aside from that... thanks for the PH n KH table~ i think i gonna print out this for tonight's checking!  hehe

 



Tony2632 said:


> I like a solenoid build in my CO2 regulator. From my understanding and experience with manual CO2 is, I have to adjust it everyday. Which can cause fluctuating in CO2 levels and that can cause black beard algae. With solenoid, I could adjust it one time and never mess with it again. I like to turn on my CO2 a hour before I turn on the lights and I turn the CO2 off a hour before the lights turn off. I check my CO2 levels by testing the PH and KH. I also use a CO2 drop checker to figure out my CO2 levels with just a look. Here is a picture of a CO2 chart I use to test the ppm, using the PH and KH method. I like using High light in my tanks, so I keep my CO2 ppm at 32, which is in the green. CO2 won't harm your betta, only if you use it wisely. Keep in mind too much light can cause hair algae. I keep my lights on for only 8 hours and never any more then that.


----------



## kopitiam (Aug 5, 2014)

If using liquid is the more ideal way for me, does anyone know how long can the liquid last? i heard tablet form will only last for like 1 - 2 hour. Meaning to say, your tank will be bloom with Co2 for like 1 hour then the next hour nothing else left inside the tank for the plants to use.

Regards,
ZY


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

kopitiam said:


> If using liquid is the more ideal way for me, does anyone know how long can the liquid last? i heard tablet form will only last for like 1 - 2 hour. Meaning to say, your tank will be bloom with Co2 for like 1 hour then the next hour nothing else left inside the tank for the plants to use.
> 
> Regards,
> ZY


I use liquid. One dose per day mine is.  I do it first thing in the morning. And on monday it goes in with my ferts.


----------



## kopitiam (Aug 5, 2014)

Which brand are you using ya? 



BettaMummy87 said:


> I use liquid. One dose per day mine is.  I do it first thing in the morning. And on monday it goes in with my ferts.


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

Witha PH of 6.* I would be cautious with manual CO2, as any overdose can cause the PH to plummet pretty fast. It would make your water acidic pretty quickly. With a higher PH, like mine is 8.2-8.4 out of the tap, it is *slightly* less risky, but a sudden change can still be fatal. If you have 3-4 days where you are home all day that would be the best time to do it, as you can track the CO2 readings regularly.  Its a long process though as the drop checkers have a lag XD


----------



## kopitiam (Aug 5, 2014)

Oh, in that case maybe i can do it on weekend. Do you think this will be the reason why my boy is so agitated? If i am using seachem excel, it will not affect my PH right? Currently i am using Azoo Carbon Plus but switching to excel once i got all this figure out~ hehe





BettaMummy87 said:


> Witha PH of 6.* I would be cautious with manual CO2, as any overdose can cause the PH to plummet pretty fast. It would make your water acidic pretty quickly. With a higher PH, like mine is 8.2-8.4 out of the tap, it is *slightly* less risky, but a sudden change can still be fatal. If you have 3-4 days where you are home all day that would be the best time to do it, as you can track the CO2 readings regularly.  Its a long process though as the drop checkers have a lag XD


----------



## BettaMummy87 (Jul 26, 2014)

I use API CO2 Booster  So long as you carefully measure the amount and dose it at pretty much the same time everyday (Ideally just before lights on) then it is perfectly safe. Still best to check hardness to Ph though, as it can still change the levels.


----------

